# Cinema photos



## mi2cv (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum. This is my cinema which began about a year ago. 

The one question I have for everyone: what do you think of the movie poster border? I am thinking of painting over that and going with a chair rail. Any suggestions?

There is nothing in this room that I didn't do myself, apart from sewing the custom velvet curtains.

My equipment:
A Mitsubishi HC3800 projector
Panasonic DMP-85? blu-ray player
Onyko 5.1 receiver
Klipsch HT500 speakers
120" screen from Visual Apex

All in all, I am very happy with this setup. Coming in the next two months: a second row of seats (for a total of 4) and a riser for the second row.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

First off, welcome to HTS!! :wave: Hope you enjoy your time here.

Very nice set-up - the rope lighting around the lower molding is a neat touch!

As far as the border, I personally like a wood finish so I would go with a chair rail. However, if you do not find it distracting, I also think it adds a very unique touch to your space. So, my final answer :bigsmile: would be if you like and and it does not distract from your viewing, leave it as is.

Just in case you need it, here is a riser calculator I found some time ago.

Riser calculator


----------



## mi2cv (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks! I did like the border at first, but am leaning heavily toward a chair rail now.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice job..:T What is that patchiness on the ceiling?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice :T


----------



## mi2cv (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks! Whoever finished my basement (before I bought the house) put that texture in the ceiling. Up close it looks like brush strokes, but are all done the same. I haven't seen a ceiling done that way before, but it has grown on me.


----------



## MrACE (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice Setup , but dont you think screen is very low.. you need i think 2,3, feet on the bottom so if you can see it better, but again ,if you have only one row, it doesnt really matter. i would raise the screen up a little.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello and welcome, _mi2cv_! 

That's a very nice setup for sure. I'm unable to get a full perspective without seeing the rest of it but it appears that the center of the screen is probably at about eye level for viewers. Just curious... how large is the screen and how far is it from the viewing position(s)?


----------



## mi2cv (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone...

the viewing distance is roughly 10 feet with a 120" screen. I am adding a riser and second row next month for a total of 4 seats. Not as many as I would like, but the seats are wide and comfortable. Perhaps I should have put this in the other section (being built), but it is fully functional. I just seem to find things I want to change or add now. Next week I will be painting the lower baseboard black, the off white that was originally just doesn't fit now. 

I would love to have the screen higher, but I would sacrifice the upper curtain. 

Hope to upload newer pics tonight. I have the first row moved up closer to the screen now, in order to make room for the second row. Also, the floodlights in front of the screen were not centered, but they are now. The second row will be staggered, but I have a gas stove in one corner of the room.


----------



## Moostache (Feb 19, 2012)

I like that very much...I am building a similarly sized pseudo CIH-screen (126" diagonal at 2.35-1; 106" diagonal at 16:9). I also have come into possession of a 50' rope light...do you find the lights along the baseboards better than any other options? (I was thinking of running mine along the ceiling/wall junction...)


----------



## mi2cv (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks! If I were to redo the rope lights, I would put them along the ceiling, inside that special moulding to produce a glowing effect. I may get some baseboards to complete that effect where mine are now.


----------



## bawward (Feb 2, 2012)

About the rope lights: the idea of putting them up on the ceiling with some sort of fascia-treatment or face board is a really neat move! I wouldn't want to put them up on the ceiling with the bulbs/lights exposed to the viewer's eye however, I think it would end up looking a little tacky, especially because rope lights won't fit into corners/flex at 90 degrees, or might even have waves on the straight runs... I would end up getting distracted looking at the non-linear or 90 degree rope lights!!! : )

Very creative space! Would like to see what the seating situation is like!


----------



## mi2cv (Feb 14, 2012)

Finally adding some updated photos...here is the room view from the screen area...

The other photo shows the updated baseboards, which I carefully painted black to match the lower portion of the walls. I am loving the change.

In the next few weeks I will be building the riser for a second row, staggered due to the gas stove in that corner. 

Can anyone recommend Aura shakers? Or should I go for Buttkickers?

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

looks great


----------



## dabusabus1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice Setup.


----------



## ManCave (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks good. Don't do rope lights! LED strips are where it's at. They come in 5m rolls with controllers!


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet, looks legit to me.

Although a bit further back would be primo though, but not always do the conditions allow.


----------

